Ask HN: Where are cheap regions to live with fast internet? - PopeDotNinja
======
muzani
Come to Malaysia. Don't stay in Kuala Lumpur or Cyberjaya, especially if
you're working remote. An hour's drive out of town and you can get a two story
house for $400/month. There's enough comforts too - cinemas, malls, KFC,
pizza, Starbucks, swimming pools, barbeques, educated people who speak
English, plenty of parks and gardens, and low pollution.

Tax is capped at about 25%, including for businesses. We also give
entrepreneurs startup visas even for just an idea, where verified startups
could get 0% tax under the previous system (which is being revised because
people were abusing it to set up call centers). There's also a generous
program if you want to bring in foreign engineers.

------
imjasonmiller
Is this limited to regions within the United States? If not, I think Romania
would rank quite high in Europe by cost of internet/housing.

------
dhruvkar
[https://nomadlist.com/places-with-fast-
internet](https://nomadlist.com/places-with-fast-internet)

It's a good place to check for these types of metrics, regardless of whether
you ascribe to the "nomad" way.

------
Nextgrid
Romania is not too bad. You can get Ethernet to the home for very cheap. The
only problem is that it's using CGNAT and the majority of the IPs seem
blacklisted for fraud or online game cheating so I recommend having some place
you can VPN into.

~~~
seotut2
I live in Romania and the main ISP (by market share) doesn't use CGNAT for the
residential plans (FTTH). And I also never had any problems with any IP
blacklists.

That being said, I wouldn't necessarily recommend Romania to the OP as a place
to relocate to. Internet is just too small a factor, and today there's good
internet just about everywhere.

~~~
photonios
I think you underestimate how good the internet here in Romania is. There are
not many places in this world where you can get unlimited internet at 500Mbits
for a few euros a month.

------
giantg2
In or near small/medium Appalachian towns are a choice. Some examples of
larger ones to look around are Indiana, PA, Prestonburg, KY, and Charlotte, NC
(I know, it's a city but still a cheap area).

------
s1t5
Bulgaria sort of fits this - low cost of living, flat 10% income tax, fast
internet, reasonable number of tech companies and startups.

------
andreshb
Medellin, Colombia. Keep the same U.S. time zone. Affordable living, can get
fiber direct to your apartment/house.

------
lequanghai
South East Asia. Generally peaceful, good and cheap internet and cost of
living is relatively low for Westerners.

------
non-entity
I'm not sure if you're in the US, but I've heard good things about Chatanooga.

------
thorin
I'm sure Czech Republic, Hungary or Croatia outside of the capital city
centres would be cheap and beautiful countryside nearby.

------
jayp1418
India

------
wprapido
Romania, Vietnam, are your best bets

